# Ohio mega bass tournament trail openings available



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We have approx 6-10 slots available for tha 2010 season dont be left out they will undoubtedly fill this year. Last year we averaged about 58 teams and we are full at 60. We also have teams above and beyond the 60 people such as the points champions and any teams who may have bought a boat from Knox or a car or truck from krieger Ford. We have some great incentives this year such as up to 600.00 off your entry's for the year. Ranger cup should be approved this year as well. Go to www.ombtt.com for more info. 



jami Norman 614-496-5212


----------

